# xmas moss in the forest?



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I recently found a nice square piece of moss in the forest, near cultus lake. I am wondering if xmas moss is native to north america and if it can grow out of the water. I will get a picture but it looks exactly like xmas moss but in a square mat. Let me know your thoughts


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

it is most likely sphagnum moss or a close relative.
It will survive under water for a short time but will eventually just die.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

davej said:


> it is most likely sphagnum moss or a close relative.
> It will survive under water for a short time but will eventually just die.


Agreed. Christmas moss would never survive our harsher winters, though it is commonly found out of water along stream banks in it's native habitats, even in full sun.


----------

